
List of GDPR policies and examples of emails sent - osullip
https://github.com/CompBusOnline/gdpr-policies-emails
======
osullip
I have created this from email notifications received in the past 4 weeks.

It might be helpful to a company that is unsure about the types of polices to
implement and how to communicate the changes to their customers.

Please feel free to contribute to the project if you see any really good
examples of the GDPR being implemented.

